# My puppy won't let older dog into the living room??



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

I made a post earlier about how my puppy and my roommate's dog play too hard... well now, the puppy won't let the older dog do anything! Our puppy is 3 months now and the older dog is 2. He's our roommate's pit bull mix and he was actually at our roommate's parents house for about a week and a half, because his parents wanted to watch him while my roommate is in Washington D.C. for 4 months. We are alternating from week to week who watches him because we both love the older dog and I want the puppy to be used to him when he finally comes back home full-time. Two weeks ago the older dog was slamming the puppy down on the concrete outside so hard the puppy would yelp, now the situation is sort of reversed. The puppy won't let him into the living room! Rusty (the older dog) tries to come into the room and Eko (the puppy) will charge at him and headbutt him in the chest and chase him down the hallway into my bedroom. I tried closing my bedroom door, Eko just ended up cornering Rusty in the hallway and barking at him while Rusty laid down and started shaking. When Rusty does finally manage to get into the room, Eko nips at his sides, neck and feet until he pushes Rusty up onto the couch where he can't get to him. 

Then comes the other part of the problem, when Rusty is on the couch and my boyfriend or I try to pet him, Eko goes berserk and tries to jump on the couch and get in between us, he doesn't want us to pet Rusty. We push him down and tell him no, and he'll settle down until Rusty tries to get off the couch. Then he chases and pesters him until he either goes into my room or gets back up on the couch. A three month old puppy is tormenting a 50 pound pit bull!!

And there is some aggression over toys, Eko wants whatever Rusty has and vice versa. It escalates to the point where they start growling at each other and I'm forced to separate them, by putting Rusty back up onto the couch, which is the only place Eko will let Rusty have any peace, besides when Rusty is up on our bed and Eko can't reach him.

What can I do? How can I train Eko to be nicer to Rusty and at least leave him alone if not play nicer with him? My roommate has had this dog since he was a puppy, I feel so awful that my new dog is terrorizing him to the point he shakes and puts his tail between his legs. 

By the way, Eko still has to get his rabies shot in two weeks before he's fully vaccinated, so I still can't walk him, I play with him for hours every day and I take him for rides in the car which seems to tire him out (don't know why) I know he's still not getting enough exercise but I don't know what else to do to tire him out! He has all his other shots, can I at least walk him around my neighborhood early in the morning when no one else is out so there's no chance of him being bitten by something that could have rabies? I feel like his pent-up energy is part of the problem. If not, what else can I do to stimulate him enough so that he's easier to manage?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There is no reason not to be out walking your pup; most of us are out with our puppies at 8 weeks. You are missing out on some valuable socialization time. Get going.

Keep in mind that this is your home and you let your puppy live in it. That means that you get to decide what the little beast can and can not do. He does not get to terrorize the other dog and you need to put your foot down on that. You need to not only get after him for it, but to provide safe areas for the adult dog. If that means putting the little guy behind a baby gate or putting him on a leash so you can control him from time to time, then do it.

If he's resource guarding the toys, then they should only be available when there's only one dog around. 

Exercise will help a lot and get him into a puppy class so you can learn how to handle him.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

I would have walked him earlier if I'd known I could have... everyone was telling me to wait until he was fully vaccinated, I just don't want him to get sick.

I will start keeping him on leash all the time so it's easier to correct him. He's very obedient as far as sit, down, stay, come, shake and all that, this is really the only major problem we've had with him, I thought he saw me as the pack leader but I see I've been too soft on him... I think it's because he's a puppy and I thought it was okay for him to make little mistakes because he's a baby and I shouldn't expect him to be perfect until he's older. He must be taking advantage of me.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

It is OK for him to make mistakes but it is not OK for you to teach him that they are unwanted. He can only learn from correction and teaching, he won't figure things out on his own. The sooner you let him know what is acceptable and what is not the easier for everyone.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It's parvo (and to a lesser extent) distemper that people are talking about for the vaccines/getting sick, though, we all know if our unvaccinated puppies were to get bitten by a stray cat, bat, unvaccinated dog, or other potential rabies carrier, we would need to get to a vet ASAP. 

Check out the book MINE! by Jean Donaldson. 

In addition to correction, it's helpful to shape behavior by marking with words (good nice to Rusty), praise, and treats when he is doing something RIGHT.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I made a typo above. I meant to say that it is not OK for you to NOT teach him they are unwanted. Good luck with your new puppy.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

I figured that's what you meant, Paddy.  Thank you for the good luck wishes, I'll need them!

I was thinking about just walking him around my neighborhood early in the morning since I work third shift and get off of work when everyone is just barely getting up. There's not too many dogs out and all of the animals that come out at night are gone by then too. 

So how would I go about training him to be nice? Have him on a leash, and when he goes up to Rusty to bite, correct him and say a command, like "be nice"? Then when he goes up to him again, say "be nice" and reward him if he doesn't bite or turns away, similar to teaching him "leave it"?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

short and sweet , to give this young pup a chance , "Two weeks ago the older dog was slamming the puppy down on the concrete outside so hard the puppy would yelp"

Your pup is 12 weeks now, 2 weeks ago he was 10 weeks . That is physically and emotionally vulnerable . You let an adult dog , who greatly outmatched the (relatively) puny pup , engage in mauling your pup. The older dog was pinning the pup . From the pups perspective that is a life or death situation.

At a shelter there is a pup , smaller mixed breed , about the same age as yours who was surrendered because their owners could not provide medical care. What medical care was needed , prey tell? The pup needed to have a front leg amputation , clean up at the upper arm-shoulder. The pictures showed him with the gauze bandage wrap on. 

How did this happen? The dog was introduced into a home with an resident older dog. Without malice, just excitement of play , the older dog grabbed the pup by the front leg , like a toy and started shaking the pup like a tug. There was dislocation and shattered bone .

and now "now the situation is sort of reversed. The puppy won't let him into the living room! " , the pup has a defensive zone and an adversarial , competitive situation. 

How long before the pup can reach Rusty on the bed.

I read this post several times , red flags in management all over the place . 

This goes so far beyond taking the dog around the block for a walk. 

If you don't get both dogs into some form of training for control , and both dogs with rules in the house , with the people in charge , then I am afraid that the potential for some tragedy is great .

That is the worst case outlook.

The best case is that the pup will never have had the chance to become the pet he could have been because he is on his own .

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oof. How sad. I think Carmen is right to look at this from that more devastating point of view. 

Also - same sex aggression in Terrier/bully breeds. Did not read that part of the post but saw it on re-read. That increases the need for supervised training. Pit Bull Rescue Central


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a large 2.5 year old GSD. A few months ago I brought home a Lacy puppy. My Lacy puppy is a very high drive puppy. He has a very high pain tolerance. There is absolutely no quit in him. 

The Lacy puppy is not ever left with any of my dogs with out total supervision. When he plays with my GSD, they play very rough. They are only allowed to play outside. When inside and together, no play is allowed..period. The puppy is unable to find a happy medium, or a quiet play (at this point) with the GSD. It's full throttle or nothing with him. 

The GSD is not allowed to be vocal (growl etc.) even in play with the Lacy in the house. His boundries are set by me. All toys are picked up when the two are together in the house. If the Lacy puppy can't settle, he is kenneled. If the GSD can't settle, he is kenneled. 

It is MY house. I say who comes and goes into what rooms or onto what furniture. I say who gets lovin' by me. My dogs don't get a vote. 

Because my pup is young (nearly 5 months) I have to use this as a training tool. I don't just shove into a kennel every time either dog breaks the rules. I may repeat and correct over and over, giving them a chance to learn before I kennel. My GSD has learned that if the Lacy starts pestering him, he comes directly to me. And *I *correct the Lacy, not him. 

Most importantly, I have to exercise, exercise, exercise the dogs. I can't expect them to settle if they are wound tight. I have to exercise the Lacy more than the GSD. If, for some reason I was not able to exercise them, I do not allow them in the house together. I can't expect them to behave when I've set them up to fail.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

It's not like I just stood there and watched Rusty push him down like that... I pulled him away and checked on the puppy every time, and I pull Eko away from Rusty when he's chasing him. That's why I'm asking for help, I knew I was doing something wrong and that it was turning into something very serious and wanted to fix it. I didn't mean to make it sound like I was blaming the dogs for it or anything. I was saying before, Eko is very obedient, he does listen to me when I tell him to sit, lay down, stay, come, or leave it, I haven't trained Rusty because he isn't my dog, I felt like it wasn't my place to do that. But I see now that I have to if I want to keep them both safe. I've contacted a trainer in my area and I'm going to have him come to my house for a consultation so I can stop this. For now the dogs are in separate rooms with separate toys, I am watching the puppy and my boyfriend is supervising Rusty.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> He does not get to terrorize the other dog and you need to put your foot down on that.


Leashes all around, gates, crates, separate, etc.

DO NOT let this puppy continue to harass this other dog, unless you want him to get mauled or injured when he meets another dog who will not be harassed. 
Your puppy is growing up with a severely distorted view of the world, he thinks he can run the show, and any dog he meets.

This will be a disaster if it continues.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Heed the warnings in this thread by others. Your last thread had me worried about your puppy.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/181879-puppies-playing-too-hard.html


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Sarah~ said:


> That's why I'm asking for help, I knew I was doing something wrong and that it was turning into something very serious and wanted to fix it


I know that sometimes it's interesting to watch a young pup with that much confidence hold it's own. And there are times when you have to allow (mature) dogs to work things out on thier own. 

But what folks are trying to say is something is going to fall apart here. Either your mature dog will decide it won't be bullied anymore and seriously injure the pup. Or your pup is going to have some serious dominance issues as he matures. 

This moment, right now, is the time you need to fix it. This moment is the safest time to fix it, and most likely the easiest time to fix it. 

Take control. This doesn't mean they can't ever play, this just means you have to monitor the play. Watch both dogs and make sure the other isn't pushing the line too far. Only allow play when you say they can play. Pull up all the toys, if that seems to be an issue. 

If the mature dog seeks safety on the bed, you know it's had enough. Don't allow the pup to continue to bother it. It the mature dog is on the bed barking and teasing the pup, don't allow that either. 

They have to respect each other. Mostly, they have to respect you. Remember the puppy is just a puppy.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

You're right, Lilie, he has SO much confidence and that's one of the things that I really admire about my dog, he's so fearless. And I guess I got mixed up because I always thought it was a good thing for puppies to be confident in all situations, but it was really starting to worry me how scared Rusty was becoming of him and how aggressive the play seemed to be getting, mostly on the puppy's part, Rusty's only ever growled at Eko when a toy was involved, or when Eko was chewing on his tail. I don't want my roommate coming home from his business trip to see his dog living in absolute terror of my puppy, and things are already getting a bit better since I've been doing the things you guys are suggesting to. I've been working with them all day and Eko has been doing better about leaving Rusty alone when I ask him to, Rusty actually was able to get off of the couch and walk around the coffee table to the other side of the living room before Eko went after him and I had to correct him. I know it doesn't seem like much but that's a world of difference between today and yesterday.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Just wanted to update everybody who helped me out! Rusty and Eko are getting along much better now, still some nipping here and there but Eko stops when I ask him to. Rusty can come and go as he pleases and I don't let Eko get focused on Rusty like he used to. Here's a picture of them sitting together!  You can see my fingers in it cause I had to make them stay so I could get a decent picture


----------

